# Corriente saddles



## Paintman

Considering buying a corriente saddle. Need to know some things about them so let me know how yall like them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

Decent Basic Saddle, many people like them and they seem to hold up well. 
Made in Mexico if you like a non USA made Saddle.


.


----------



## beau159

For the price, they are a decent saddle. They are not garbage, but they are also not top-of-the-line.


----------



## Paintman

Will they be good enough to team rope in


----------



## aimeeleigh

I'm considering buying one as well. I was looking for a saddle that was decent quality but one I wouldn't have to give my first born child for... I'm more concerned about the way they fit my horse. My current saddle pinches my horse's withers. I've heard good things about them... but I would like to hear what anyone on here has to say as well... especially about fit!


----------



## SouthernTrails

Corriente has one size Tree, QH Bars with a 7" Gullet

From what friends have said they fit the wide bulldog foundation type QH, not the high withered narrower withered QH's

.


----------



## HorsesDoFly

I have two in the tack room right now. We have owned several over the years and ended up selling them to friends. You can order a brand new saddle just the way you want for a good price. As to fit they do fit similar to a Circle Y full qtr horse tree. No complaints and would recommend compared to any new saddle in the same price range.


----------



## trailhorserider

I adore mine. No better new saddle in that price range that I have ever found. You might be able to get a better saddle used in that price range, but not new.

Sure, I don't see why you can't rope with them if you order a roping style saddle (vs. a barrel saddle or something). They are made as a working cowboy saddle.

I personally don't rope, but that's just because I don't rope, lol. I ordered a Wade and as far as I can tell, it would hold up to roping. They have a bullhide covered wood tree.

Now is it the quality of a $2500-$5000 custom saddle? No, but I can't afford one of those anyway. 

I think I paid $760 for my Wade, and before that I tried out a Sulpher, OK Billy Cook. The Corriente (in my opinion) is every bit as good as the Billy Cook.

Let's face it, most of what comes in the $700 price range (especially on eBay) is garbage. This is actually a solid, working saddle for the money. While technically it may or may not be an import (I've heard mixed things on this) for all intensive purposes it is an American made saddle. It is totally above and beyond what most people think of as "imports"......that junk from India. :evil:

I occasionally even see used Corrientes in my area. So I've seen a handful in person. They've all been nice.

Now whether it actually fits your horse is another matter. I have a 5 yr old Fox Trotter/QH cross and it's not a perfect fit. It's not a horrible fit either. But not perfect. But it's that way with any saddle, trial and error, and a little luck. And a horse that will fit FQHB's. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

PS. If you do a search on old threads, you will find a bunch of us posting pictures and being very happy with our Corrientes. It's so refreshing to actually get a nice saddle in that price range.


----------



## flytobecat

I'm pretty sure they are made in New Mexico. I would have bought one, but the tree sizes are limited.
Off topic-^^^Trails you little guy is getting really big


----------



## SouthernTrails

flytobecat said:


> I'm pretty sure they are made in New Mexico. I would have bought one, but the tree sizes are limited.


The one size Tree is a limiting factor for many.

As I said, I know a lot of people that love them and they hold up well, but they are made in the Country of Mexico, I know the actual Maker of them.


.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I love mine. I do have a problem with the fit being too wide for my new horse. But hey, that's why I have a few extra saddles laying around 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Having just checked Corriente's web site it states it takes about 30 days to make a show saddle. That's a long time but if that were the case, their $800 show saddle, minus the cost of material means someone is making way below New Mexico's min. wage. Corners are being cut somewhere and usually where they aren't easily detected.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Saddlebag said:


> Having just checked Corriente's web site it states it takes about 30 days to make a show saddle. That's a long time but if that were the case, their $800 show saddle, minus the cost of material means someone is making way below New Mexico's min. wage. Corners are being cut somewhere and usually where they aren't easily detected.


The saddles are made in Mexico, not New Mexico. Hence how they can be made so cheaply. 

For me, if they can stand up to 10+ years of heavy ranch use, like smrobs and her family has put them through, they must be pretty decent quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

